# Cloudy GEar :(



## Fisher28 (Dec 11, 2012)

I got my package today and only one vial was cloudy. The vial is test c. Im thinking it is cloudy bc it is very cold outside. I tried heating it up with a hair dryer and it went clear but like ten mins later it go cloudy again? Does this mean its not any good? Can i do anything about it?


----------



## ChickenNbeef (Dec 11, 2012)

I think you have to put it in a pot of hot water/ boiling water ...
Believe some people throw it in the oven for a lil while

Deff wait for someone with a lil more experience to chime in think I'm pretty close tho from what I remember


----------



## Fisher28 (Dec 11, 2012)

Im going to put some water in the microwave for a few mins and then stick the vial in the water for around 5 mins. then if that doesnt work im going to back it in the oven at 275 degrees for 1 hour. Hopefully it will work with the bowl of water.


----------



## ChickenNbeef (Dec 11, 2012)

If you put it in the oven i think you may need to stick a needle into the rubber while heating to allow air to escape and avoid an explosion


----------



## Christosterone (Dec 11, 2012)

How many Mgs per ml is it?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 11, 2012)

This isn't a big deal. Just heat and swirl each time before using it.


----------



## Spongy (Dec 11, 2012)

my guess is that it is starting to crash, pretty common this time of year, especially with test C.  boil some water, remove from heat, stick vial in water for 20 min.


----------



## hijacked (Dec 11, 2012)

These are all good solutions. But what i do is turn my coffee maker on, stick it on the hot plate (after its already hot) for about three minutes. Your gear is fine. If it crashes again, just warm it again, no biggie.


----------



## ken Sass (Dec 11, 2012)

watch the oven you can melt the rubber and contaminate your shit


----------



## LeanHerm (Dec 11, 2012)

Yes I think fd said put it in an oven for 3 minutes at 350.  Don't quote me on that


----------



## Cobra Strike (Dec 11, 2012)

shit...as long as there is no crystals in the shit I would just pin it cloudy...cloudy is not crashed..I pin tren a cloudy all the time..gel like or crystals in the oil is bad lol


----------



## SFGiants (Dec 11, 2012)

Spongy said:


> my guess is that it is starting to crash, *pretty common this time of year, especially with test C*.  boil some water, remove from heat, stick vial in water for 20 min.



Depends on who's making it I have seen Test C 300 hold up in the snow States of the Country also depends how it's store and temperature of room it's in.


----------



## 3DRanger87 (Dec 11, 2012)

Just warm it up brother, should be good to go. I had the same issue with my gear but it eventually crashed and turned into straight crystals.


----------



## Patriot1405 (Dec 11, 2012)

I usually nuke a cup of water for 4 minutes. Then I drop the vial in for about 5, swirl and pin!!


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Dec 11, 2012)

It's safe as everyone else stated it just seems to be crashing


----------



## SFGiants (Dec 11, 2012)

Clouding received should not be take as ok and safe.

Clouding is also from bad filtering!

Now Tren A sludge and swirls this is not clouding at all it's oxidization which is ok clouding isn't also I have never seen anything cloud then crash I have seen things cloud I have seen things crash but that are not the same. You don't cloud before a crash it just crashes into crystals from what I have seen.

Clouding can also be from moister and this is removed by heat.

Bad filtering will clear with heat but cloud right back up.

Tren that goes through oxidization can be heated to clear up but will oxidize again to sludge bad swirls but still good.

Bottom line if you didn't brew it and see it cloud during sterilization you have no clue if it's water or bad filtering.

Clouding can only be judged as good or bad by nowing exactly way it's clouding not by a guess.


----------



## SFGiants (Dec 11, 2012)

God Damn it why can't we edit it? I make too many typo's!


----------



## Fisher28 (Dec 12, 2012)

Prob wont use it should i just through it in the trash SFgiants?


----------



## FreeBirdSam (Dec 12, 2012)

I have never had an issue with cloudiness in anything other than tren, but I do however always bake my UGL gear in the oven for about 20 minutes at 300F.   I vent about every 5 minutes or so to relieve pressure.  Leaving a needle in the rubber the entire time will cause a hole in the rubber and your vial will leak. You will then need to transfer the oil to a separate sterile vial or risk it being contaminated.  Some rubbers are different and even venting every five minutes will cause them to leak.  Always have sterile vials on hand just in case.

-sam


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Dec 12, 2012)

Or^ just draw it all out with a 10cc syringe and transfer to steril vial threw a .22micron syring filter ... Only cost a few bux.   I personally wouldn't toss it.


----------



## Fisher28 (Dec 13, 2012)

Will it be clear no matter what if i transfer it to a sterile vial through a .22micron syringe filter?


----------



## Big Worm (Dec 13, 2012)

One more reason for getting your shit from a good source. If something isn't right you should be able to ask THEM why.


----------



## SFGiants (Dec 13, 2012)

Fisher28 said:


> Will it be clear no matter what if i transfer it to a sterile vial through a .22micron syringe filter?



heat it back together then filter and it it don't stay it could be water or moister but I would let it sit and wait for crystals because no crystals mean it's not crashed crashed gear is in crystals not clouds.

Bottom line if you can get a honest or trusted answer from the person that brewed it I'd toss that shit.


----------



## Azog (Dec 13, 2012)

I'd heat the gear and filter. When I had cloudy gear that did the trick. Never clouded up again.


----------



## Fisher28 (Dec 13, 2012)

My source said he does not know what it is from bc no one has had any complaints about his test c. Its all good tho bc he is sending me another vial for free. He is a good guy. His gear is Legit. On week six of his test and feeling like a monster look so much fuller and strength has went up like crazy.


----------



## SFGiants (Dec 13, 2012)

Fisher28 said:


> My source said he does not know what it is from bc no one has had any complaints about his test c. Its all good tho bc he is sending me another vial for free. He is a good guy. His gear is Legit. On week six of his test and feeling like a monster look so much fuller and strength has went up like crazy.



Test C can be a bitch bro it's like a female on the rag it don't know what it's want to do lol.

With that said test c is what I run I love it and if you trust your source that is all that matters, I'm going to go with possible moister again like a women lol.


----------



## amore169 (Dec 13, 2012)

My health comes first before anything else, getting an infection is a bitch, if your not confident enough in your gear just throw it away like SF said.


----------



## Fisher28 (Dec 14, 2012)

Okay ill prob toss it then.


----------



## Fisher28 (Dec 17, 2012)

I figured out what was wrong with it. He said it was water. Something broke on his machine or whatever he uses. He replaced the vial for me. But he said i could still inject the cloudy vial that i just prob will have some pip from it. I tried heating it up at 220 degrees for one hr and it cleared up and then went back to cloudy. Is it safe to inject bc its only water in it or is it not any good?


----------



## SFGiants (Dec 17, 2012)

Fisher28 said:


> I figured out what was wrong with it. He said it was water. Something broke on his machine or whatever he uses. He replaced the vial for me. But he said i could still inject the cloudy vial that i just prob will have some pip from it. I tried heating it up at 220 degrees for one hr and it cleared up and then went back to cloudy. Is it safe to inject bc its only water in it or is it not any good?



Toss it just encase you fucked it up with heat, your getting a new one bro don't be greedy be safe.

He knows what happened on his end but he can't possible know what's going on on your end.

Toss it!


----------



## Fisher28 (Dec 18, 2012)

Okay toss it is bros. I guess ill never know if it was good or not haha oh well.


----------

